# Am I doing this correctly?



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 23, 2021)

First effort trying my hand at mining. Using the game rig atm to just get the basics down. I'm mining in NiceHash with a RX 5700 XT, stock card with a few minor tweaks (currently around 53 MH/s). I did run the AMD 3700X for a brief period of time, but it did not seem to be worthwhile. Thinking I may modify an old HP Elite pc I have on hand using a server power supply and whatever cards I can manage to collect at a reasonable price. Any tips would be great!


----------

